# Injection injury



## Pinewood Ridge (Jul 30, 2021)

I was doing a round of CD&T's a few days ago to young ones (Nigerians), and apparently hit the sciatic nerve on one of my little girls.  I feel terrible because she's been really limping.

I've just always given them IM, and never had a problem.  Will definitely be switching to SubQ.  Is there some way to treat her?  Would some oral Banamine help (dosage please)?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 2, 2021)

I would think it would get better over time.

These things happen... don't beat yourself up.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Aug 2, 2021)

Agreed, Time should fix it.

We always do any shot we can subQ just to avoid any complications.


----------

